# تقرير شآمل عن مرسيدس cls 63 amg الجديدة كليا 2012 ( vip 111 )



## طارق حسن محمد (31 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وبه نستعيــــــــــــــــــــ ـــن
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الموضوع الذي سنتحدث فيه عن نجمة مرسيدس الجديدة

CLS 2012

والتي قدمتها مرسيدس مؤخرا بجيلها لتضع معها معايير جديدة لعالم سيارات الكوبيه باربع ابواب والذي دخلته مرسيدس ولاول مرة عام 2003

الجيل الثاني من CLS يتمتع بتصميم ثوري مستوحى من خطوط سيارة مرسيدس الاختبارية F800 حيث تمتع بمقدمة قريبة من سطح الارض توفر للسيارة انسيابية عالية مما يسمح لها باختراق الهواء بكل سهولة

انوار المقدمة تعمل بتقنية الخلايا الضوئية وهي موجودة باقصى الزوايا ومسحوبة الى الخلف لتعطي السيارة منظرا هجوميا يوضح القوة الكامنة تحت غطاء المحرك ، ويتوسط هذه الاضواء شبك التهوية المستطيل والمقسوم الى نصفين افقيين بشريحة كرومية ، وهذا الشبك لاينفتح مع غطاء المقدمة

الخطوط الجانبية تجسد طابع السيارة الرياضي وتوضح الإبداع المتبع لتصميم الجيل الجديد للفئة CLS ويتضح ذلك في التجاويف والانتفاخات حول الاطارات بالاضافة الى خط السقف المنحني 

نصل لمؤخرة السيارة التي لاتقل جمالا عن مقدمتها حيث تم تصميم الانوار الخلفية باسلوب فني رائع ، وفي اسفل المؤخرة تزيد فتحات العادم من المظهر الرياضي للسيارة
ننتقل الى المقصورة ، حيث تقابلنا المقاعد الامامية المزودة بالمساج والتي يمكن تعديلها الى عدة وضعيات آليا وتتمع بخاصيتي التدفئة والتبريد بالاضافة الى ميزة الذاكرة التي تتسع لثلاث وضعيات

الكونسول الاوسط يحمل الطابع العام لبعض سيارات مرسيدس ، حيث تعلوه شاشة متطورة ثلاثة الابعاد بقياس 6.16 بوصة تعرض معلومات عامة عن السيارة والنظام الملاحي الى غيره من الخدمات الي يوفرها نظام كوماند

ومن ضمن التجهيزات التي زودتها مرسيدس للجيل الجديد من CLS هو نظام صوتي محيطي ( لوجيك 7 ) من هارمان كاردوي ، كما زودت السيارة بـ منفذ USB و اي بود وكذلك نظام بلوتوث

من ناحية السلامة والامان فتباهي CLS بانظمة متعددة اهمها واشهرها نظام الحماية المبكرة ( بري سيف ) الذي يعمل في حال استشعاره لقرب وقوع حادث على اغلاق النوافذ وفتحة السقف وتعديل وضعية المقاعد وتشغيل الاشارات

كما تم تجهيز CLS بمنظومة وسائد هوائية متكاملة موزعة بعناية في انحاء المقصورة ويبلغ عددها تسع وسائد هوائية 


ننتقل الان الى المواصفات الفنية :
المحركات /
6 اسطوانات تصل قوته الى 306 احصنة مع الطراز CLS350 
8 اسطوانات بشاحني تيربو تصل قوته الى 408 احصنة مع الطراز CLS 500
8 اسطوانات تصل قوته الى 557 حصان مع الطراز CLS63 AMG
ناقل الحركة / 7G
​
























​













































​
 
 
















 



















































































 





















































































































 وتــقــبـــــلــوا خـالــص شـــكــــري وتقـــديــري 
=======
=====


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (2 أبريل 2011)

كالعادة
مميز يا باشمهندس طارق


----------



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (3 أبريل 2011)

tooooooooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## خالدصبحي الكيلاني (3 أبريل 2011)

واصلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونا


----------



## العميد1990 (3 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافيه 


اقووووووووووول ماتحصل وحده سلف لاخر الشهر






































ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (3 أبريل 2011)

اشكر مروركم وتعليقاتكم الجميلة 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (6 أبريل 2011)

رووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------

